# Ibew apprenticeship



## trob92 (Jan 25, 2012)

Ok I'm hoping to have my interview with my the Ibew and I'm wondering if I can get any advice on how to approach the selective committee and after the interview if I get accepted how long do I have to wait until I can officially work as a.apprentice


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

You will be sitting in front of about 6 to 8 people, They will have a pen an paper and if they are not interested in what you are saying will write down nothing.:laughing:
They want to hear about mechanical abilities, working with tools, math, stuff that will be usefully in the electrical field. I was interviewed on a Thursday, started the job on Monday. That will depend on the apprentices needed in your area.
Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

trob92 said:


> Ok I'm hoping to have my interview with my the Ibew and I'm wondering if I can get any advice on how to approach the selective committee and after the interview if I get accepted how long do I have to wait until I can officially work as a.apprentice


Where are you in Virginia?


----------



## trob92 (Jan 25, 2012)

Yes I am are you


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

trob92 said:


> Yes I am are you


I am in Leesburg, what local are you interviewing with?


----------



## trob92 (Jan 25, 2012)

666 in Richmond


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

trob92 said:


> 666 in Richmond


Sorry can’t help.


----------



## trob92 (Jan 25, 2012)

Ok well thanks atleast how long is the wait from test results


----------



## smithbd2 (Jan 5, 2012)

My interview lasted just a few minutes.
Do you have good transportation?
Are you scared of hights?
Why do you want to be an electrician?
That was the jest of it.
The only guy in our group that was not hired, came in a
3 peice suit and had a brief case. I guess he was not
cut out for this type of work. lol


----------



## trob92 (Jan 25, 2012)

Well what did you do your interview in if you mind sharing??


----------



## lrc2089 (May 21, 2012)

Well shoot I was going to wear my suit to the interview. Khakis instead??


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

trob92 said:


> 666 in Richmond


Let me tell you about my experience with 666 in Richmond. I had 3 years of Electricity in HS in Fairfax County and some on-the-job as well. After graduating in '83, I decided to move to Richmond with my sister, who was at VCU and looking for an apartment-mate. I had decided to go to the IBEW because everybody said the schooling was the best. I moved down, looked-up the IBEW hall in the phone book (no Internet back then) and went to the hall to apply. I, to this day, cannot understand what happened to me when I walked-in to ask about the apprenticeship program. The old bitch just started yelling and screaming at me like I was her kid or something! "We only take applications on Thursdays! What is wrong with you? How can you come here on a Monday to apply?!" 

I got the hell outta there so quick, I must've left trails! Needless to say, that was my first and LAST experience with the IBEW! (other than a couple of well-dressed guys walking on to one of my job sites near Baltimore once trying to twist my arm! I gave them the same treatment that the 666 bitch gave me!)

I walked from my apartment on Lombardy St. down to R.W. Charles Electric on Cary St. the next day and worked for him several years!


----------



## JDJ (Aug 9, 2011)

trob. Dress as you would for any job interview. You're being interviewed by people who have had field experience and want to know why you're interested , what you hope to get out of your apprenticeship etc etc. Also bear in mind they may point out the cyclical nature of construction and ask how you feel about potential layoffs. 

SplitBolt. That kind of stuff may have been the case way back when . Not so much nowadays. The secretary for the RJATC may not be the friendliest but she's not a lunatic either.


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

JDJ said:


> .
> 
> SplitBolt. That kind of stuff may have been the case way back when . Not so much nowadays. The secretary for the RJATC may not be the friendliest but she's not a lunatic either.


Probably just a lady having a bad Monday! It's kinda strange how a bad experience changes the course of one's life though! She sent a kid looking to join the union on a non-union career in about 20 seconds!

Trob: Just in case, make sure you go on the right day!:whistling2:


----------



## Tiger (Jan 3, 2008)

You are interviewing for a construction job. IMO you should wear a decent pair of blue jeans, work boots and a clean, decent shirt that has no words on it.


----------



## stc9357 (Mar 16, 2012)

I see nothing wrong with wearing a suit not like your going to show up at a job site wearing one. IMO wearing a suit shows respect for the interviewers and shows you can be professional.


----------



## lrc2089 (May 21, 2012)

I kind of agree. The last thing I want them to think is that I didn't care enough to wear a suit.


----------



## Sparkypyro (Nov 2, 2011)

Tiger said:


> You are interviewing for a construction job. IMO you should wear a decent pair of blue jeans, work boots and a clean, decent shirt that has no words on it.


Bingo!


----------



## Dakota Revolver (Nov 10, 2012)

*How to dress for an interview*

I kow this post is old, but I am responding in case anyone else is lead to this topic as I was. 
The basic rule on how to dress for an interview, is to dress as if you are ready to go to work. 
If it's a trade job, dress in a clean, non-worn version of what you would wear on a job-site.
If it's a business casual environment, dress business casual... etc.
This has been the general guideline since the late 80's, when the concept of suits being required for an interview went out the window.
I have lived by this rule my whole life and have never failed to get a job based on what i was wearing.


----------



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

Dakota Revolver said:


> I kow this post is old, but I am responding in case anyone else is lead to this topic as I was.
> The basic rule on how to dress for an interview, is to dress as if you are ready to go to work.
> If it's a trade job, dress in a clean, non-worn version of what you would wear on a job-site.
> If it's a business casual environment, dress business casual... etc.
> ...


So would my open toed shoes, frayed jeans and budweiser shirt work?


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Clean, non-faded, non-worn out clothes. Clean footwear.
Button-up shirt with top button unbuttoned over a plain t-shirt, tucked in to pants. Wear a belt and wear pressed jeans or maybe even slacks. 

Have you considered asking the training director what type of attire is appropriate? Different locals might have different expectations, (though I cannot imagine any requiring a suit).


----------



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

uconduit said:


> Clean, non-faded, non-worn out clothes. Clean footwear.
> Button-up shirt with top button unbuttoned over a plain t-shirt, tucked in to pants. Wear a belt and wear pressed jeans or maybe even slacks.
> 
> Have you considered asking the training director what type of attire is appropriate? Different locals might have different expectations, (though I cannot imagine any requiring a suit).



If someone came into a trade interview wearing a suit I would not be able to hold back my laughter. We are damn trades workers I don't even own a suit.


----------



## Zander (Jul 24, 2014)

Hey bro 
Good luck to your interview I'm sure you will do fine I just had my interview with ibew 508 savannah ga it went well I start orientation on August 16th but it's slow for work hopefully it will pick up either wY your going down the right path.


----------



## Stinger_71 (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm curious fellas I'm gonna take the aptitude test for Local 3 in NYC can anyone please tell me what to expect as far as what math and other subjects I can study and brush up on before I take the aptitude test? Any feedback would be greatly appreciated! I've been interested in becoming an electrician from an early age and really wanna pass the test with a good score. Thanks for any feedback fellas!!


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

I don't see how you can "brush up" on the reading aptitude portion. Read the passage, answer the questions. Brush up on your algebra. The mechanical aptitude is kinda a common sense test and I don't see how you could brush up on that either. I only remember one question from that test, which shows a hospital bed on wheels and asks, based on the current position of the wheels, in which direction was the bed last moved?


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

trob92 said:


> Ok I'm hoping to have my interview with my the Ibew and I'm wondering if I can get any advice on how to approach the selective committee and after the interview if I get accepted how long do I have to wait until I can officially work as a.apprentice





Bring a case of Brewskies and say , Whats Up .





Pete


----------



## mhooper95 (Jan 29, 2014)

I just had my interview last Monday and received a score of 89.4 Is this high enough to insure being accepted? Do many people score in the 90's? I'm in San Diego and there seems to be a lot of work around town.


----------



## Melissa92 (Jul 24, 2014)

I was told not to wear work clothes.


----------

